# Studie: Kormoran auf Stand Mitte 90er reduzieren



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2017)

Redaktionell








*Studie: Kormoran auf Stand Mitte 90er reduzieren​*Reduzierung auf Stand der 90er-Jahre: 
Studie zu Kormoranen am Bodensee belegt Schäden an Fischbeständen​Quelle Südwestpresse:
http://www.swp.de/ulm/nachrichten/s...egt-schaeden-an-fischbestaenden-10389030.html



> _Das Fazit der Studie der Fischereiforschungsstelle Langenargen zum Kormoranbestand am Bodensee liefert neuen Diskussionsstoff um den umstrittenen Fischräuber. *Die Studie empfiehlt, "den jetzigen hohen europäischen Kormoranbestand wieder auf das Niveau von Mitte der 1990er Jahre einzuregulieren"*. Für den Bodensee würde das bedeuten, dass die Zahl der Kormorane auf die Hälfte reduziert wird. Die Fischer würden jubeln - von Naturschützern käme ein Aufschrei der Entrüstung._



Hintergrund der ganzen Geschichte ist das Problem sich bekämpfender Verbände (Naturschutz/Fischerei), die aber nicht auf Grundlage von Daten und Fakten argumentierten.

Die jetzt vorliegende Studie der Fischereiforschungsstelle Langenargen würde das ändern, so sagt Dr. Alexander Brinker, der Institutsleiter, und verlässlich Daten und Fakten bereitstellen.

Die Studie belege die Klagen der Fischer. 

Dass herauskam, dass die Kormorane so viel Fisch im Untersee wie die Fischer selber entnehmen würden, hätte ihn nicht gewundert, das hätte er erwartet.



> _Die häufigsten Fische, die in den Mägen der im Rahmen der Vergrämung erschossenen Vögel gefundenen wurden, waren Barsch, Stichling und Rotauge. Bezogen auf die Biomasse war die Schleie die wichtigste Fischart in der Kormorannahrung, gefolgt von Hecht, Barsch und Felchen. Dem Vorwurf der Fischer aber, der Kormoran würde eine große Menge Felchen aus dem See ziehen, widerspricht die Studie. Es hat sich gezeigt, dass der Kormoran im Untersee im Zeitraum der Untersuchung (Herbst/Winter 2011/12 und 2012/13) 5,4 Tonnen Felchen verspeist hat - in den Netzen der Berufsfischer landeten im gleichen Zeitraum 85,8 Tonnen. Als Quelle für das Ergebnis wird die Datenbank der Fischereiforschungsstelle angegeben. Ursache für das Ergebnis ist, dass dort, wo die Felchen sind, die Kormorane "vergrämt", also abgeschossen werden._



Dass nun die NABUisten meinen, den geforderten Abschuss zur Kormoranreduzierung auf den verträglichen Bestand von Mitte der 90er Jahre verhindern zu müssen ist klar. 

Sie meinen, die Fischer wären ja selber schuld, weil sie Felchen hochziehen und besetzen, was ja Kormoranfutter wäre..

Darüber müsse man nachdenken, da sich die Natur selber reguliere....

Dass das - fischer- und anglerfeindlich wie der NABU nun mal ist - erst funktioniert, wenn dann alle Fischer vorher pleite gegangen wären, ist das eine.

Dass "die Natur", wie die weltfremden NABUisten im Artikel meinen, in einem menschlich geprägten Kulturgewässer wie dem Bodensee gar nix selber regulieren kann, ohne den Menschen und dem See grundsätzlich zu schaden, blenden diese Spendensammler dabei schlicht aus.

Es wird Zeit, das auch in Leitmedien seitens der Fischereiverbände klar zu machen (und auch denen der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei, die so gerne noch bessere "Schützer" als NABUisten sein wollen).

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie: Kormoran auf Stand Mitte 90er reduzieren*

Siehe dazu auch Pressemitteilung vom Deutschen Fischerei-Verband, Ende Juno 2017:
http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/teaser_pressemitteilung.html



> *"Artenschutz hört nicht an der Wasseroberfläche auf!"
> 
> Angler, Fischer und Teichwirte nehmen die Politik in die Pflicht*
> 
> ...


----------



## willmalwassagen (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie: Kormoran auf Stand Mitte 90er reduzieren*

Unser Facebookbeitrag dazu vor ca. 2 Wochen:
*Württembergischer Anglerverein e.V. (WAV)*

Gepostet von Hans-Hermann Schock · 12. Juli um 00:42 · 

Der Kormoran muss dringend in das Jagdrecht aufgenommen werden
  Das Jagdrecht in Baden-Württemberg muss nicht warten bis der Bund den  Kormoran als jagdbar im Gesetz aufnimmt. Dank der Föderalismusreform  2006 kann auch ein Bundesland sein konkurrierendes Gesetz ändern, ohne  dass der Bund eine Vorgabe dazu macht.(Abweichungsgesetzgebungskompetenz  seit 2006)
 Ministerpräsident Teufel hat seinerzeit  heftig für  diesen Föderalismus geworben und gekämpft. Nun könnte die Landespolitik  in Baden-Württemberg zeigen dass sie auch gewillt ist davon Gebrauch zu  machen.
 Aber momentan verstecken sich die Politiker lieber hinter  dem falschen Argument, der Bund muss zuerst ändern. Es wäre auch schön  wenn sich die Jäger für diese Änderung einsetzen.


Und den noch:
Gepostet von Hans-Hermann Schock · 4. Juli um 13:29 · 
Die   Kommission     der    Europäischen Union  hat auf Drängen der Fischer  den  Kormoran  aus Anhang  I der Vogelschutz-Richtlinie gestrichen.  ( Wozu braucht es überhaupt eine  Vogelschutzrichtlinie, neben allen anderen Gesetzen zum Schutz der  Natur? )Jetzt  kann sich kein Vogelschutzminister oder  Regierungspräsident oder Nabu Staatssekretär länger hinter Brüssel  verstecken. Da wird schnell klar, Naturschutz  in Deutschland ist zuerst  einmal Vogelschutz, durchaus auch auf Kosten der anderen  schützenswerten Natur.
 Jetzt fehlt noch die Aufnahme des Kormorans  ins Jagdrecht. Mal sehen wie sich die "Grünen" verbiegen werden um dies  zu verhindern.
 Ihr könnt  vielleicht helfen in dem ihr die  zuständigen Behörden freundlich auffordert, ihren Job zu tun. Je mehr  Aufforderungen, umso besser.


----------



## Laichzeit (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie: Kormoran auf Stand Mitte 90er reduzieren*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sie meinen, die Fischer wären ja selber schuld, weil sie Felchen hochziehen und besetzen, was ja Kormoranfutter wäre..



Na da beißt sich aber Nabu-Aussage mit Nabu-Aussage.



> Kormorane fangen bevorzugt Fische, die sie ohne großen Aufwand erbeuten können – sie sind Nahrungsopportunisten. Darum stehen vor allem wirtschaftlich unbedeutende Arten wie Rotauge und Brachsen auf ihrem Speiseplan.
> „Edelfische“ wie Felchen... ...machen wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen zufolge nur geringe Anteile ihrer Nahrung aus.


https://www.nabu.de/tiere-und-pflanzen/aktionen-und-projekte/vogel-des-jahres/11606.html

Wie wird der Kormo vom Felchenbesatz satt, wenn er überhaupt so wenige Felchen frisst?|kopfkrat :q
Die Hauptnahrung Rotaugen, Schleien, Barsche oder gar Stichlinge besetzt am Bodensee nämlich niemand.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie: Kormoran auf Stand Mitte 90er reduzieren*

dass NABU wie LFV sich in  Sachen Kompetenz nicht viel geben, ist ja nun nix Neues.

Dass es der NABU aber schafft, seinen Ex-GF Baumann als Staatssekretär ins Umweltministerium zu bringen, während der LFV nur einen von Eyb von der CDU vorweisen kann, der nicht FÜR ABSCHAFFUNG Nachtangelverbot stimmt, das ist der Unterschied in der politischen Effizienz.....

Und dreimal darf man dann raten, auf wen am Ende gehört werden wird auch beim Thema Kormoran - auf die LFV-Luschen oder den NABU-Staatssekretär?


----------



## Deiwel666 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie: Kormoran auf Stand Mitte 90er reduzieren*

Sooooo unterschiedlich aggieren Baumann und Eyb nicht auf landespolitischer Ebene.
Wenn es gegen Angler geht ist man sich erschreckend einig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie: Kormoran auf Stand Mitte 90er reduzieren*

eben... - was in erschreckender Weise die "Kompetenz" des Verbandlers zeigt, der eigentlich ja FÜR Angler da sein sollte, oder nicht?..


----------



## schwerhoeriger (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie: Kormoran auf Stand Mitte 90er reduzieren*

Hoi,

selbst wenn der Vogel auf den 90ziger Stand runter geballert wird stehen jetzt schon neue Vögel in den Startlöchern:
Kannada- und Nilgänse!! Was die abstuhlen unglaublich die können da ein Gewässer zum kippen bringen.
Bei uns wuchern die Teichrosen wie blöde seither.

Ergo wird dieser Kampf gegen Verband- und Tierschutzvollpfosten weiter gehen bzw. eine unendliche Geschichte werden!!

Grussen Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie: Kormoran auf Stand Mitte 90er reduzieren*

von einem weitergehenden Kampf kannste ausgehen gegen spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie und ihren willfährigen parlamentarischen Arm, die GRÜNEN...


----------



## Heidechopper (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie: Kormoran auf Stand Mitte 90er reduzieren*

An vielen Tatsachen ist m. E. Der Angler selbst schuld: Wahltag sollte Zahltag sein. Wir Angler haben aber an dem Tag meist nicht genug A... in der Hose, an den richtigen Stellen zu kreuzen.
Gruß 
Rolf


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie: Kormoran auf Stand Mitte 90er reduzieren*

An uns liegts nicht, wir informieren breit genug, damit sich jeder informieren und entscheiden kann:
Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017


----------

